# Shooters Choice, Kitchener



## sdogg0 (Oct 31, 2007)

Any one ever deal with shooters choice in K-W, ontario
best place, I feel to deal with
wondering if any one has any thoughts on the place
(NOTE: guys at the gun shop are terrible)
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I've known George and Craig for eons .....*



sdogg0 said:


> Any one ever deal with shooters choice in K-W, ontario
> best place, I feel to deal with
> wondering if any one has any thoughts on the place
> (NOTE: guys at the gun shop are terrible)
> :darkbeer::darkbeer:


great place, great service, and one of my fav's to hang out at on a rainy Saturday 

PintoJK


----------



## canshooter1 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thanks John!*

This is officially my first post here!! I have been watching this site for years and today I have decided it is time to post.
I have known John for a long time and as sdogg0 stated there have been problems with the staff in the firearm department. I can assure all, that this is going to change in the coming months. I have been given the job of general manager for all of Shooter's Choice, and I can assure you that in the coming months you will find the same courteous and prompt service all have come to expect from The Bow Shop. It will take some time, but things are going to change at Shooter's Choice, and all for the better.
I feel we have the most knowledgeable staff in any store in Canada, and we have some of the most respected owners in the industry, and will continue to improve our knowledge base as new products hit the market.
Thank you to all of our loyal clients, and we appreciate your patience as we adjust to the changing marketplace. We are continuously trying to improve our store and service, and I personally look forward to any and all coments.
Craig McNab
General Manager
Shooter's Choice


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*heard about your promotion the other day Craig .....*

congrats, and wish you and ShootersChoice/The Bow Shop a great 2008 

PintoJK


----------



## NormD2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright my first offical post here as well, I've been on here a lot as a "Guest" reading up, as I don't yet have a PAL or Bow (will come the new year). I have to say I have never had any issue's with anybody at SC in the bow shop or the Gun room. Only thing I wish was different is if you wnat to do your PAL or Hunters Ed you have to wait until there's enough interest, which doesn't really work for me. Other than that I think my kids enjoy going as much as I do. keep it up. 

heck if I had my pal I would have already applied to work part time! LOL.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

NormD2... apply and maybe you can do your course after you are hired....if you are chosen. It never hurts to apply and let them know that you are very interested in taking the course... Who knows.


----------



## sdogg0 (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks for the response, its nice to know that someone cares how your treated at a place of business


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

It's the only bow shop I use and used to frequent the indoor range, but not in the past couple of years. Maybe its time to change that.....its starting to get cold outside.ukey:

Hey canshooter1, how about a freebie range pass for a loyal customer?imp2::ninja:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Colby Archery League*

Hey Mike, I dont know if you know but there is an indoor league at the shop. We shoot every Tuesday and or Wednesday. There is no commitment for this. It starts this Tuesday and runs to March. All you have to do is shoot 10 scores to be eligible for fun night and awards. The cost is $3.00 members and $8.00 for non members per week.

If you are interested come on out and try it for a night..... no charge. See what you think. You can also ask the people in the shop and they can give you more info or they will give you my number and maybe I can help.

Chris Priester


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've always had good service at both the Gun Room, although I haven't bought any new firearms in quite awhile, and the Bow Shop. 
I'm a few hours away so the 1-800 # is great for me and even with just a question George, Craig and Arlene have always been helpful and knowledgeable.

Good luck on the new job, Craig.

crunch


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Mike, I dont know if you know but there is an indoor league at the shop. We shoot every Tuesday and or Wednesday. There is no commitment for this. It starts this Tuesday and runs to March. All you have to do is shoot 10 scores to be eligible for fun night and awards. The cost is $3.00 members and $8.00 for non members per week.
> 
> If you are interested come on out and try it for a night..... no charge. See what you think. You can also ask the people in the shop and they can give you more info or they will give you my number and maybe I can help.
> 
> Chris Priester


I didn't realize this until the other day when I went onto the web site. Its been awhile since I've been to the store so I wasn't up on the events schedule. I may try and get out for a Tuesday shoot real soon.:thumbs_up

I need to pick up some new arrows anyway.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Granted I haven't been around very long, I can say with confidence the group at The Bow Shop are great. They are friendly and knowledgeable. The archers that frequent the range are for the most part the same. I have to say thanks to both Andrew's that helped us pick out our bows and answered the many questions we had. Saving the busy staff of The Bow Shop a lot of time.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*welcome to AT Miss Pink .....*

glad to have you on board 

PintoJK


----------



## GregD (Feb 2, 2003)

*Bow Shop is Great!*

One of the best bow shops I have ever been in. Certainly must be the best stock of Olympic stuff in Canada and great selection of compounds and traditional bows as well as accessories. You won't go wrong dealing with this store!


----------

